# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  کمک در رابطه با انتخاب ابزار گزارشگیری مناسب در Delphi

## Omid Rekabsaz

به یک ابزار مناسب و حرفه ای برای تهیه گزارش نیاز دارم...
این ابزار خصوصیات زیر را داشته باشد:
1- تهیه گزارشات بصورت RunTime...یعنی کاربر نهایی بتواند گزارش را تهیه نماید...
2- پوشش دادن Cross Tab Query
3- امکان ارسال به Excel
4- امکان تهیه نمودار
اگر ابزاری را می شناسید که همه موارد را ندارد هم به من معرفی کنید...
من مدت چهار سال با QRDesign کار کرده ام و در موارد بالا به مشکل مواجه شدم...

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

فقط اینرو بگم اگه لازمه با چاپگر لیزری کار کنی دور FastReport رو خط بکش البته در بعضی موارد دیگه هم کم میاره پس اینو بی خیال شو .اگه تاپیک های FastReport  را مثلا در همین جا ببینی . خیلی از اونها بی جواب مونده ؟
من تازه ReportBuilder رو تهیه کردم و می خوام با اون کار کنم ...خیلی که ازش تعریف می کنند.

----------


## m-khorsandi

درود
منم Report Builder رو پیشنهاد میکنم

----------


## چون کوه استوار

سلام
من یه ابزار گزارش گیری می خوام که بتونم با یه لیست مستر به همراه چندتا دیتیل همزمان راحت کار کنه؟ میشه راهنمایی کنین.

----------


## omid_delphi2

فقط FASTREPORT  و تمام
اگر هم مشکلی داشتید در فروم سایتش عنوان کنید تا سریعا جواب بگیرید

----------


## Touska

فقط FastReport

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

دوستانی که اینقدر FastReport را پیشنهاد می کنند پس لطفا این مشکل را در مورد چاپ FastReport که در تاپیک دیگر آمده و بدون جواب مانده ... پاسخ دهند . ممنون

----------


## ali_abbasi22145

سلام
report buildr نسخه 7 یا 9 که برایت عالی است.

----------


## Babak-Aghili

کدوم نسخه Report Builder ؟

----------


## lovelyking

من با rave designer  کار می کنم خیلی باحاله

----------


## JavanSoft

FastReport از گزارشگیرهایی است که نه تنها سهولت کار که زیبایی را نیز به سرعت فراهم می کند 
نه تنها با چاپگر لیزری هیچ مشکلی ندارد بلکه برای دیگر پرینتر ها سوزنی نیز ویزاردهای خود را دارد 

اما باید دید کدام نسخه انرا استفاده می کنید و آیا Crack را به خرید ترجیح می دهید ؟
یکبار امتحان کنید و یک کامپوننت اصل بخرید ، حتی با سورس ...

----------


## دنیای دلفی

من با نسخه 3.18 با سورسش کار می کنم ولی با نمایش فارسی اعداد مشکل دارم

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

من با نسخه 3.15 همراه سورس کار می  کنم که با چاپگر لیزری مشکل داره !

----------


## JavanSoft

نمایش اعداد با RTL فارسی می گردد 
اما در چاپگر چه مشکلی دارید؟

----------


## Dolphin

اینها همش هست بهترین گزینه reportter , Crystal report

----------


## szabeh

من قبلا با quickreport کار میکردم در نوع خود امکانات زیادی دارد از وقتی که fastreport را امتحان کرده‌ام دیگر اولی را کنار گذاشته و با fastreport کار میکنم. پیشنهاد میکنم شما هم یک بار امتحان کنید.

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

جناب وکیلی در یه تاپیک دیگه من مشکلی که با چاپگر لیزری و fastreport مطرح کردم و به جوابی نرسیدم و شما هم قول دادید که مشکل را با دوستان مطرح و جواب رو به من بدید و ظاهرا فراموش شد .... و اما مشکل اینه که من برنامه ام با چاپگر hp1020 درست کار میکنه ولی وقتی با چاپگر hp1320 چاپ میگیرم یه قسمت از اطلاعات چاپ نمیشه و اندازه فونت چاپ رو هم تغییر میدهد . من مجبور شدم که برگه رو A3 تعریف کنم و فیلد ها را روی برگه چاپی جابجا کنم تا با چاپگر 1320 درست بشه ولی حالا که با 1320 درست میزنه باز با چاپگر 1020 مشکل داره و اندازه فونت ها رو بسیار بزرگ میکنه که یک سری اطلاعات از کاغذ چاپ بیرون میره ؟ ( فونت های مورد نظر هم نصبه )

من ممنون میشم اگه این مشکل رو حل کنید . اگر هم لازمه تا تاپیک قبلی رو ادامه بدیم یا تاپیک جدید ایجاد کنم

----------


## JavanSoft

دوست عزیز 
من با پرینترهای سری 1120canon , HP3015 , Hp1100 , hp 1200 / hp6L و اغلب پرینترهای لیزری دیگر موجود در بازار مشکلی نداشته ام  
بنظر می رسد  سری شما یا آن پرینتر خاص مشکل داشته باشد

----------


## دنیای دلفی

قابل توجه کلیه دوستان که با چاپگر های لیزری در چاپ مشکل دارند :
شما چاپگر HP LaserJet 2000 را از طریق ویندوز نصب کنید با همه چاپگرها ساز گار و کلیه مشکلات چاپی شما حل می شود .

فقط FastReport 3.18 Enterprise Client-Server Full Source

حال می کنم باش

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

با تشکر از استاد وکیلی و همچنین جناب شریعتی . انشاا... که با راهنمایی جنابعالی مشکل حل شود

----------


## دنیای دلفی

دوستان آیا با نصب چاپگری که گفتم مشکل چاپتان در FastReport حل شد

----------


## Babak-Aghili

سوال مهم ::

مشکل شما در گزارش گیری فارسی با Crystal Report  چیست ؟

و علت اینکه FastReport  را به آن ترجیح داده اید ...


لطفا فقط کسانی که با هردو کار کرده اند پاسخ دهند و از هورا  کشیدن هم پرهیز کنید .

ممنون.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

اگر با FastReport کار کنی خودت متوجه می شوی

----------


## Babak-Aghili

> اگر با FastReport کار کنی خودت متوجه می شوی


مرسی .

ولی یک جواب* مهندسی* انتظار داشتم.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

سازگاری کامل با زبان فارسی
  طراحی و تغییر هر نوع گزارش به صورت RunTime
  سازگار با هرنوع بانک اطلاعاتی
  آموزش کامل استفاده
  استفاده نکردن از فرمهای مختلف جهت طراحی گزارش
  کارکرد بسیار ساده
  فارسی بودن تمامی اجزای آن
 سرعت بسیار بالا در لود کردن گزارش

 و بسیاری قابلیت دیگر

----------


## Babak-Aghili

مرسی ... حالا مهندسی تر شد !

سوال بعدی ! :: Rave کدامیک از موارد فوق را ندارد ویا ضعیف تر پشتیبانی میکند ؟

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

آقا من درایور HP 2000 رو در سایت HP  پیدا کردم ولی حجم اون خیلی بود ظاهرا همراه نرم افزارها ی جانبی است اگه یه لینک بهتر دارید معرفی کنید . ممنون

----------


## Babak-Aghili

من چند ثانیه ای میشه که Rave را شروع کردم.

اولین چیز خوبش اینه :: .... دوستان اگر تمایل داشتند ، بگویند که آیا FastReport یا کریستال هم اینگونه هست یا خیر ؟

1- Rave را با CLX نوشته اند . بنابراین Cross-Platform هست و بدون مشکل هم در ویندوز و هم در لینوکس کار میکنه.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

بابا نصب HP laserJet 2000  نیاز به سایت نداره شما از طریق ویندوز نصب کنید

----------


## منتظر283

آیا این fast repoprt  که می گویید همان quickreport است یا نه

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

نه عزیزم fast repoprt با quickreport  فرق داره اونم یه عالمه !

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

در ضمن در مورد اینکه دوستمان گفته بود که اگه HP laserjet 2000  رو نصب می کنیم و مشکل حل میشه . متاسفانه این درایور با چاپگر 1020 کار نمی کنه

----------


## MiRHaDi

سلام
1020 سیستمش فرق داره !
خودش یک CD داره و با دیفالت ویندوز شناخته نمیشه
با خود CD درست میشه ! من هفته پیش نصب کردم ( با ویزاردش نه ! دستی )
بای

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

آقای میرهادی عزیز ظاهرا شما ابتدای بحث را مطالعه نفرموده اید .موضوع سر نصب  1020 نیست ! ( جیگر !!! )

----------


## MiRHaDi

سلام
چرا مطالعه کردم عزیز
این مشکل شما برای ما پیش نمیاد آخه :)
البته پرینتر عحبیب غریبیه
بای

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

دوست من این مشکل فقط با این چاپگر تنها نیست با HP 1200 هم این مشکل رو داره که وقتی با درایور HP 2000 با چاپگر HP 1200 کار می کنیم مشکل حل میشه ولی متاسفانه این درایور با HP 1020,1010 کار نمی کنه و برای HP 1320 هم هنوز تست نکردم . حالا اگه نظری داری بفرما ؟!

----------


## babak_delphi

سلام
من یه سیستم مالی جامع نوشتم که قسمت گزارشگیریهای اون مونده
قبلا با qreport کار کردم
ولی خیلی ضعیفه
با هیچکدوم از ابزارهای گزارشگیری FastReport و RBuilder و Rave آشنایی ندارم
می خوام واسه انتخاب یکی شون از لحاظ سهولت یادگیری ، زیبایی ظاهری ، امکانات ، دردسرساز نبودن درطول زمان نظر صاحب نظران رو بدونم.
لطفا راهنمایی کنیـــد.ممنون.

----------


## Lolita

آقای عباسی:
آیا امکانش هست که تصاویری از نمونه گزارشات پیچیده ای که با RBuilder ساخته اید را برایمان نشان دهید ...

خیلی ممنون.

----------


## ali_abbasi22145

سلام
 آقای مهنس شریعتی همه چیزهای که گفتید، RBuilder به غیر از گزینه هفتم دارد (البته FReport را هم من خوب بلد هستم)!!!

1-سازگاری کامل با زبان فارسی
2-طراحی و تغییر هر نوع گزارش به صورت RunTime
3-سازگار با هرنوع بانک اطلاعاتی
4-آموزش کامل استفاده
5-استفاده نکردن از فرمهای مختلف جهت طراحی گزارش
6-کارکرد بسیار ساده ( البته ساده در  RB)
7-فارسی بودن تمامی اجزای آن
8-سرعت بسیار بالا در لود کردن گزارش (RB هم فوق العاده است بهتر از انهم است)
و بسیاری قابلیت دیگر که RB دارد

9- RAP یا برنامه نویسی پاسکال و استفاده از بسیاری از توابع در Run time که توپ توپه !!!
10-پشتیبانی بسیار قوی نویسندگانش !!!
11-یکسری کارهای خاص که من فقط با rb حلش کردم وپشتیبانی FReport کاری نتوانست بکند که مجالش اینجا نیست.
12-کامپوننت قدیمی تر از FReport است .
13-RB نسخه های 7 انهم  خوب است ولی نسخه 9 را که کار می کنم ،شاهکار است .
14-search certina در Run time
15-قیمت این ابزار چندین برابر قیمت ابزارهای گزارشگیری دیگر است ما توی ایران فعلا راحتیم و بدانید چیزهای است که خارجی ها با این قیمت بالا licence ان را می خرند (به سایتش نگاه کنید).
16-اموزش در حالت پیشرفته ان در سایتش وجود دارد ان را download کنید.

یک سری به آدرس برای یادگیری اولیش بزنید:
http://www.ali-abbasi.4t.com/bio.htm
این هم آدرس خود سایت برای Download آموزش این ابزار:
http://www.digital-metaphors.com/download/

اموزش سریع با فلش یکسری امکانات جدید RB 9 در زیر وجود دارد.

من یک نمونه گزرارش را اینجا می گذارم و ببخشید که مشتریان من اجازه گذاشتن گزارشاتشان را در اینجا به من نمی دهند.

----------


## Maryam Hashemi

من با report builder کار کردم و ابزار خیلی خوبی برلی گزارش گیری است و اکثر امکانات را دارد.

----------


## ali_abbasi22145

سلام
ورژن RB 10.01 هم آماده شد.

----------


## Hushydar

Fast Report
هم کاربر نهایی امکان ویرایش گزارش رو داره
هم از حالتهای پیچیده ی گزارش پشتیبانی میکنه
در ضمن من از ورژن 2.0 از 2 سال پیش تا
امروز که از ورژن 3.2.5 استفاده میکنم مشکلی با هاش نداشتم
و روز به روز هم قوی تر میشه
در ضمن مشکل خیلی از دوستان مربوط به Fast Report نمی شه
و مربوط به Printer و Driver اون میشه
من معموله جواب نمیدم
جز مواقعی که لازم بشه
و تکنولوژی کار بنده با اکثر کاربران این سایت فرق داره
جز Fast Report
با تشکر
هوشیدر

----------


## Mahmood_M

> ورژن RB 10.01 هم آماده شد


آقای عباسی CD ی فروشی این ابزار در بازار و سی دی فروشی ها هست که بریم بخریم؟
چون هرجا سئوال کردم ندارن ... ( البته توی شهر رشت )

----------


## JavanSoft

> 11-یکسری کارهای خاص که من فقط با rb حلش کردم وپشتیبانی FReport کاری نتوانست بکند که مجالش اینجا نیست.


من در مورد این بخش می خواهم اگر ممکن است توضیحات بیشتری بدهید

----------


## yousefian

یک فونت میخواهم که بتوانم با آن چاپگر HP لیزری را تحت داس فارسی کنم .
hadi_yousefian2003@yahoo.com

----------


## ali_abbasi22145

> من در مورد این بخش می خواهم اگر ممکن است توضیحات بیشتری بدهید


1-امکان برنامه نویسی برای  گزارش ها !!!
2-امکان غیر فعال کردن آیکون چاپ در پیشنمایش چاپ
3-امکان راحت برای گزارش برای پرینترهای سوزنی
4-منوهای بسیار خوشکل مثل OFFICE 2003 بدون هیچ کامپوننت دیگر در نسخه 10.02 
5-امکان ایمیل کردن گزارش ها !!!
6-از همه مهمتر پشتیبانی توپ آن !!!
و...

----------


## B_YAGHOBI

JavanSoft دوست قدیمی
ReportBuilder 10.02 برای دلفی 7 و 2006 را میتونی از سایت FixDown دانلود کنی !

----------


## B_YAGHOBI

http://www.fixdown.com/soft/12046.asp

----------


## JavanSoft

سلام خدمت استاد گرامی آقای یعقوبی 

من از RB استفاده نمی کنم ... اما در مقایسه می خواستم بدانم با FR3 چه تفاوتی دارد 
به هر صورت از لطف شما ممنون

1 سوال مطرح است آیا کریستال رپورت برای گزارش سازی از دید کاربری راحت تر نیست ؟

----------


## B_YAGHOBI

سلام جناب آقای وکیلی.
از لطف شما بسیار ممنون هستم
من هنوز یک آموزنده بیشتر نیستم. و از آشنایی مجدد با شما بسیار خرسندم.

Report Builder یک فرق اساسی که دارد این است که EndUser شما میتواند بصورت پویا برای خود
گزارش تهیه کرده و حتی Event هایی را هم کد نویسی کند.
برنامه نویس میتواند حتی Function های زیادی هم به Library آن اضافه کند مانند توابع تاریخ
شمسی.
در واقع میشه گفت که یک گزارشگیر تمام حرفه ایی میباشد. نسخه گزارش گیری تحت وب آن که 
بصورت Server میباشد نیز موجود است.
دارای گزارش گیری CrossReport نیز میباشد. یک چیزی تو مایه های DecisionCube در دلفی.
در ضمن در حال کار بر روی نسخه BDS2006.NET میباشند که در نوع خود فوق العاده خواهد بود.

کریستال هم گزارش ساز قدرتمندی میباشد.
ولی بدلیل اینکه دارای ActiveX  میباشد حداقل برای خود من در مقابل Report Builder که کاملا 
برای محیط دلفی میباشد جالب نیست.

یک گزارش ساز ساده بسیار قدرتمند هم برای برنامه نویس و هم برای کاربر میباشد.

----------


## babak869

> 1-امکان برنامه نویسی برای  گزارش ها !!!
> 2-امکان غیر فعال کردن آیکون چاپ در پیشنمایش چاپ
> 3-امکان راحت برای گزارش برای پرینترهای سوزنی
> 4-منوهای بسیار خوشکل مثل OFFICE 2003 بدون هیچ کامپوننت دیگر در نسخه 10.02 
> 5-امکان ایمیل کردن گزارش ها !!!
> 6-از همه مهمتر پشتیبانی توپ آن !!!
> و...


ببخشید تمامی این امکانات که شما فرمودید به علاوه چندین کاربرد دیگر همگی در مجموعه  Fast Report  هست از جمله :
خروجی به فرمت  Gif
خروجی به فرمت Pdf
خروجی به فرمت Bmp
خروجی به فرمت Excel
خروجی به فرمت ttf
خروجی به فرمت CVS
ارسال گزارش به ای - میل کاربر موجود و ....

----------


## ali_abbasi22145

سلام
ممنون از بحث فنی شما 
اما:
 1-FR نمی تواند کار غیر فعال کردن آیکون چاپ در پیشنمایش چاپ انجام دهد لطفا مثال بزنید.
2- از همه مهمتر پشتیبانی توپ آن FR خوب انجام نمی دهد.
3-خروجی به فرمت Gif
خروجی به فرمت Pdf(دارد)
خروجی به فرمت Bmp
خروجی به فرمت Excel
خروجی به فرمت ttf
خروجی به فرمت CVS
با TEXtra این کار را می کند

----------


## B_YAGHOBI

دوستان عزیز یک اختلاف بسیار اساسی که بین ReportBuilder و اغلب گزارشگیرها هست امکان
RAP میباشد که ReportBuilder این امکان را دارد.

RAP در واقع Runtime Application Programming میباشد که شما در هیج اجرا میتوانید گزارشهای خود را ویرایش و در Event های گزارش خود دوباره کد دلفی بنویسید.

شاید بدرد خیلی ها نخورد ولی از لحاظ برنامه های حرفه ایی که میخواهند یک گزارشگیر پویا
نیز داشته باشند امکان بسیار فوق العاده میباشد.

----------


## ali_abbasi22145

> دوستان عزیز یک اختلاف بسیار اساسی که بین ReportBuilder و اغلب گزارشگیرها هست امکان
> RAP میباشد که ReportBuilder این امکان را دارد.
> 
> RAP در واقع Runtime Application Programming میباشد که شما در هیج اجرا میتوانید گزارشهای خود را ویرایش و در Event های گزارش خود دوباره کد دلفی بنویسید.
> 
> شاید بدرد خیلی ها نخورد ولی از لحاظ برنامه های حرفه ایی که میخواهند یک گزارشگیر پویا
> نیز داشته باشند امکان بسیار فوق العاده میباشد.


سلام

دقیقا" دوست عزیز به چیزی اشاره کردید که بسیار در گزارشگیریهای پیچیده بخصوص در RUNTIME مفید است و من و کاربرانم از آن استفاده فراوان می بریم و با آن لذت می بریم.!!!

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> دوستان عزیز یک اختلاف بسیار اساسی که بین ReportBuilder و اغلب گزارشگیرها هست امکان
> RAP میباشد که ReportBuilder این امکان را دارد.
> 
> RAP در واقع Runtime Application Programming میباشد که شما در هیج اجرا میتوانید گزارشهای خود را ویرایش و در Event های گزارش خود دوباره کد دلفی بنویسید.
> 
> شاید بدرد خیلی ها نخورد ولی از لحاظ برنامه های حرفه ایی که میخواهند یک گزارشگیر پویا
> نیز داشته باشند امکان بسیار فوق العاده میباشد.


FastReport نیز چنین امکانی رو با نام Fast-Script ارائه میده. بوسیله اون میشه نه تنها به زبان پاسکال، بلکه به خیلی زبانهای دیگه هم برای Event ها و ... کد نوشت. در حالیکه Rap در Report Builder فقط زبان پاسکال رو حمایت میکنه.

----------


## JavanSoft

1-از امکانات خوب FR3 ارتباط جداگانه با Tableو Query بهنگام Runtime است 
2-همچنین تعریف فرمهای ورودی (جهت دریافت پارامتر های گزارش)
3- فعال کردن گزارش نیز ازامکانات جالب ان است .مثلا شما گزارشی از لیست مشتریال ارائه می کنید و با کلیک بروی هریک از موارد خرید های مشتری را هم نشان می دهد

----------


## ali_abbasi22145

> 1-از امکانات خوب FR3 ارتباط جداگانه با Tableو Query بهنگام Runtime است 
> 2-همچنین تعریف فرمهای ورودی (جهت دریافت پارامتر های گزارش)
> 3- فعال کردن گزارش نیز ازامکانات جالب ان است .مثلا شما گزارشی از لیست مشتریال ارائه می کنید و با کلیک بروی هریک از موارد خرید های مشتری را هم نشان می دهد


سلام
همه این موارد را RB هم دارد (در DEMO های RB می توانید چند نمونه از اینها را ببینید).

----------


## mzjahromi

چند تا سوال
آقای عباسی گفتن که  RBپشتیبانی داره
آیا RB رایگان هست؟
اگر نه قیمتش چقدره؟
در هر حال نحوه تهیه اش

----------


## B_YAGHOBI

RB را شرکت digital-metaphors پشتیبانی میکند.

امکانات : http://www.digital-metaphors.com/pro...re_detail.html

قیمت : http://www.digital-metaphors.com/order/

در ضمن نسخه VCL.NET نیز تا چند ماه آینده ارائه خواهد شد.

----------


## Alir431

_آیا می توان یونیت FastReport را در سایر یونیتها use کرد ؟_
_ 
من تازه با FastReport آشنا شده ام. نسخه Demo را دانلود کرده ام. حتی سریال آن را هم تهیه کرده ام. مساله این است که جایی برای رجیستر کردن وجود ندارد.

 لطفا یک سایت معرفی کنید. اگر نسخه عقب تری هم باشد مشکلی نیست._

----------


## mzjahromi

> قیمت : http://www.digital-metaphors.com/order/


به نظرم قیمتها خیلی بالاست
کسی قیمت سایر ابزارها رو داره بشه اینو هم به عنوان یه ملاک تو مقایسه ها در نظر گرفت

----------


## مرد مباح

اینقدر میگید FastReport یکی بیاد و یک آموزش براش بزاره توی صفحه اصلی که همه یاد بگیرن.
من نسخه کامل 3 رو دارم.
ولی اصلا بلد نیستم باهاش کار کنم.

راستی من خودم قبلا با QR کار کردم.
تمام مزایای بالا رو داره ولی هم کار باهاش سخته و هم امکان کانورت نداره.

----------


## ali_abbasi22145

> اینقدر میگید FastReport یکی بیاد و یک آموزش براش بزاره توی صفحه اصلی که همه یاد بگیرن.
> من نسخه کامل 3 رو دارم.
> ولی اصلا بلد نیستم باهاش کار کنم.
> 
> راستی من خودم قبلا با QR کار کردم.
> 
> تمام مزایای بالا رو داره ولی هم کار باهاش سخته و هم امکان کانورت نداره.


اموزش ساده را اینجا ببین.
http://www.ali-abbasi.4t.com/bio.htm

----------


## مرد مباح

ممنون از راهنمایی شما.
ولی این لینکی که معرفی کردین تقریبا هیچی ننوشته.
من سطح بالا و کاملش رو میخواستم.

چون تا حالا با QR هم همه کارامو &#247;یش بردم و لنگ نموندم ولی کار باهاش انصافا سخته.

چون دوستان اینقدر میگن که راحتته درخواست آموزش کردم.
البته از مبتدی به حرفه ای با حساب اینکه یک نفر کار با دلفی رو مسلط باشه.

ممنون

----------


## ali_abbasi22145

> ممنون از راهنمایی شما.
> ولی این لینکی که معرفی کردین تقریبا هیچی ننوشته.
> من سطح بالا و کاملش رو میخواستم.
> 
> چون تا حالا با QR هم همه کارامو ÷یش بردم و لنگ نموندم ولی کار باهاش انصافا سخته.
> 
> چون دوستان اینقدر میگن که راحتته درخواست آموزش کردم.
> البته از مبتدی به حرفه ای با حساب اینکه یک نفر کار با دلفی رو مسلط باشه.
> 
> ممنون


سلام
آموزش پیشرفته RB بعد نصب درمحل نصب کپی میکند
آموزش پیشرفته FR در سایتش وجود دارد
من هردو را که به انگلیسی است خواندم و خوب آموزش می دهد.

----------


## مرد مباح

لطف کنید و سایت FR رو بنویسید تا استفاده کنم.
ممنون

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

www.fast-report.com/en

----------


## sasan_vm

> سلام
> ممنون از بحث فنی شما 
> اما:
> 1-FR نمی تواند کار غیر فعال کردن آیکون چاپ در پیشنمایش چاپ انجام دهد لطفا مثال بزنید.
> 2- از همه مهمتر پشتیبانی توپ آن FR خوب انجام نمی دهد.
> 3-خروجی به فرمت Gif
> خروجی به فرمت Pdf(دارد)
> خروجی به فرمت Bmp
> خروجی به فرمت Excel
> ...


سلام

این هم مثالی که خواسته بودید  :چشمک:  


frxReport1->PreviewOptions->Buttons >> pbPrint;

----------


## ali_abbasi22145

> سلام
> 
> این هم مثالی که خواسته بودید  
> 
> 
> frxReport1->PreviewOptions->Buttons >> pbPrint;


سلام
ببینید می خواهیم به شکل run time که کاربر layout برای چاپ درست می کند در همان جا نتواند چاپ نکند 
و آیا به صورت دستور نرم افزاری FR می تواند اینکار را انجام دهد آگر باشد که خوب است چون قبلا نرم افزاری نداشت ؟

----------


## babak869

> اینقدر میگید FastReport یکی بیاد و یک آموزش براش بزاره توی صفحه اصلی که همه یاد بگیرن.
> من نسخه کامل 3 رو دارم.
> ولی اصلا بلد نیستم باهاش کار کنم.
> 
> راستی من خودم قبلا با QR کار کردم.
> تمام مزایای بالا رو داره ولی هم کار باهاش سخته و هم امکان کانورت نداره.


اینم آدرس آموزش کار با Fast Report

http://www.Delphi-Magic.com/source.php

----------


## SoftDevCo

من خودم با  Rave  یه دوسالی هست که کار می کنم ولی پیشنهادش نمی کنم چون ابزار هاش خیلی کمند و بدرد کسایی می خوره که می خوان دستشون توی طراحی باز باشه.

----------


## babak869

با سلام

اینم یه دلیل بر محبوبیت و توانمندی  Fast Report

http://delphizine.com/newsletterarti...200408jc_l.asp

مجله دلفی که آماری بر اساس فروش - محبوبیت - توانمندی و پشتیبانی کامپوننت ها ارایه کرده.برای دیدن رتبه  Fast Report  لطفا با آخر صفحه لینک داده شده برید

----------


## ali_abbasi22145

سلام
Best Reporting Tool

Race to the swift. It's been a long time coming, but FastReport (FastReports) has finally taken first place (42%), from Digital Metaphors' ReportBuilder (33%

می بینید که ReportBuilder هم درهمانجا وجود دارد و قیمت بالایش است همیشه کمی در فروشش اثر منفی می گذارد که در ایران ما راحتیم!!!

----------


## shahobayan

سلام . aشایدم به این موضوع مرتبط نباشه ولی لطفا راهنماییم کنید. من کامپوننت fast report 4.0.1 رو برای دلفی 7 خریدم. طبق راهنمای  نصب همه کامپوننتها رو هم نصب کردم ولی دو مشکل دارم.مشکل اول اینه که در  لیست toolbar گزینه clinet/server report اضافه نشده و مشکل بزرگتر اینه که  وقتی وارد محیط fast report  میشه هیچ تقسیم بندی توی صفحه نیست یعنی خبری  از page footer, page header, data, ....  نیست. وقتی هم فیلدی اضافه  میکنم به تعداد رکوردها برام پیج میسازه توی گزارش و توی هر پیج یه رکورد  میزاره. لطفا راهنماییم کنید. خیلی ضروریه و بهش احتیاج دارم. خود کمپوننت  رو 65000 برام فرستادن
خیلی ممنون میشم اگه راهنماییم کنید

----------

